# Word won't open on my mac



## militza (Jun 8, 2013)

I have an imac, OS X, version 10.6.8 and microsoft office 2004. Word opened only a few days ago ; now I get the message that it can't be opened ...1712. Here is a copy of what's on the console:

6/7/13 8:39:18 PM com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.SystemStarter) Failed to count the number of files in "/System/Library/StartupItems": No such file or directory


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You need to post even more of the log or even better start Word from Terminal and post that output.

Open /Applications/Utilities/Terminal and type

```
open "/Applications/Microsoft Word/Contents/MacOS/Word"
```
I don't know the exact name your version of Word is installed as, so you may have to change the name in the example above.


----------

